# Please Read!



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Per Stockishdime off Highlifter:


I am posting this on be half of Adam and Meredith Harvey owners of ///AIRDAM clutches. Adam was involved in a Atv wreck on Saturday and is in the neurological ICU unit at UMC in Jackson Ms. 

On Saturday Adam and I were testing and filming a bike before he did his clutch work to it. Just as we always do on concrete to get a accurate time and mph with out tire spin. we made 4-5 wide open pulls and when he was returning back to the starting line 10-15 mph the tie-rod on the bike that he was riding broke and caused the bike to flip and adam was thrown from the bike and he hit his head on the concrete. He was brought to the local hospital where they air lifted him to UMC.. he is coherent and doing well but still has some swelling and blood on the brain and they have not realest him from ICU... 

if you have been trying to get in contact with Adam Or Meredith this is why no one has answered or returned your phone calls emails or packages... ADAM WILL MAKE A FULL RECOVER AND WILL BE BACK TO WORK AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.... 

No we were not wearing helmet..... YES we will be wearing them from this moment on so please do not let this be a Should have Could have Would have discussion.... 

I will be trying to help Adam in anyway possible... If anyone "NEEDS" any questions answered or to that nature dealing with ///AIRDAM clutches please contact me threw call text 1(601)299-6693 or email me @ [email protected]. please post your concerns and well being on here I will keep everyone informed on Adam and not through contacting me i do have a regular job and want to help everyone out as much as possible.... Please keep him in your thoughts..... 


p.s. can someone copy and past this on other sites he visits please... i am not sure where all he post 
thank you


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope he has a Quick and Full Recovery


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^x2 on the recovery. Always sux to hear that a fellow rider was injured

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is the second time he's almost died in an accident. Back when... well, back when... anyway he had a pretty bad one in his truck. Laid in the hospital all beat up for quite some time. Went to visit & it was the worst I'd ever seen him look. Hope he recovers fully again, and wears a helmet next time!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hope for quick an full recovery, my oldest son an i have both spent time at umc, he had 21days icu an 10 in med rehab, i had 18 days icu, released 4 weeks at home recovery ,then went back 4 days to repair broken anckle, both were the result of m/c wrecks,


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Its terrible for sure when anyone gets hurt like that.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hoping for a speedy recovery. will be praying for him and his family


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

As noted over there, he will be in our thoughts.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

UPDATE:

Adam was moved to a normal room at UMC his room number is 462 on the 4th floor visiting hours are from 6am-9pm we do ask that we keep phone calls and visits to friends and family don't want to over well him with the phone ringing all the time.. Meredith did say he is still in a lot of pain but,was able to walk around his room before they moved him.She did say that on the back side of his head the swelling has come down some and the inside on the brain the bleeding has stopped BUT the swelling is still there.. I still ask that he stays in your prayers and thoughts. Hopefully he will be home soon.... 
we will keep everyone updated


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Hope he has a quick recovery. Hate it when anyone gets hurt doing what they love to do.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It was posted over there that he has been re-admitted to the ICU.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Straight from Adam Harvey's post on Highlifter:

You guys will never believe this story. Grizzly 700. Backing up AT the shop. Literally at my shop right outside the door. In reverse tie rod broke, handlebar starts to shake and bucks me off. I fell off the back when the front tires jacked and hit my head on the concrete. Didn't get nothin more than a bump to the head than if you tripped walking backwards. Problem is how your brain works. I got air lifted to the fancy dancy hospital where some neurological folks could check me over. I bruised my brain from the re-percussion impact of the brain jiggling back and forth. No big deal just a bruise and some swelling. Let it clear up i shoulda been fine. NOT the case. The brain and spinal column work together basically a big sack of spuge hangs from your brain covering the spinal columns nerves. I found out the hard way, blood in your brain means blood drains down your spine. The sack inside your spine has a certain amount of pressure on it just from normal juices and such. After you pump more blood into it, along with pressurize it from your brain swelling filling the cavity inside your skull to the max it starts increasing the pressure on your brain and spinal columns nerves creating chemical meningitis. Which can then turn into a huge fawnking problem. So that's basically what happened. Brain swole up, blood drained down my spine, brain swelling pressurized everything basically pressuring my inside of my spine so it hurt to do ANYTHING. I couldn't turn bend forward, backward, nothin. Just laying there on a bed was killing me. Had to do a spinal tap today, which found out that the pressure inside my spinal column was almost 3 times the normal "high" limit. They drained 4 huge tubes of ooze outta my spinal column and it relieved the pressure on my spine. They sent the juice off to the lab to check it for some certain cultures.. They said best case scenario i will be ok with that. Worst case scenario i may need another tap at the top of my brain to relieve the pressure inside my skull. Thanx for all the prayers keep them coming. I am a long way from bein outta this worn hole but alot closer than i was a few days ago. 


Just to put this into perspective, i got hit with a beer bottle in the back of my head years ago in my rowdy days and it hurt worse and left a bigger bump on my head than this incident. I seriously didn't hit that hard. You could walk backwards and trip over a parking curb and hit your head enough to do this to you. So keep me in your prayers and good luck to all of you. Riding can be tricky at times don't ride beyond your limits and ALWAYS be safe please.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is so scary.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

That is really scary, I hope he recovers 100% and fairly fast! Prayers are with him!


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

yes i hope everyone gets all good. That was always on my minds when driving at higher speeds was what would happen if the tie rod broke. not good


----------

